# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Autoridad Nacional del Agua y agricultores de Mala avanzan en mejor aprovechamiento de recurso hídrico

## gpacheco

*Lima, feb. 27 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) y los agricultores de las zonas de Mala, Omas, El Platanal y Escala Salitre, vienen encontrando acuerdos para mejorar el aprovechamiento del recurso hídrico y resolver problemas derivados. 
En una reciente reunión -en la que participaron representantes y técnicos del ANA, miembros de los regional y local, así como delegados de los agricultores de las zonas mencionada - se acordó que los usuarios de las aguas designarán un técnico especialista en aguas y un técnico ambientalista, debidamente colegiados y hábiles para el ejercicio de la profesión. Esta designación se producirá dentro de los 3 días siguientes a la fecha.   
Asimismo, se aprobó el Plan de Trabajo de la Mesa Técnica y se fijaron plazos para evaluar los avances en el cumplimiento de los acuerdos. 
De esta manera, en tres semanas se procederá a la recolección de información técnica, visitas de campo y caracterización del  problema.  
Una a semana después se presentará un informe con el resultado a los representantes. 
También se acordó que la Mesa Técnica coordinará con el Senasa para la presencia de un especialista en temas de su competencia. 
La ANA en coordinación con el Gobierno Regional Lima provincias promoverá la conformación del Consejo de Cuenca de Mala y Omas, señaló el titular de la entidad, Abelardo de la Torre.Temas similares: Artículo: Autoridad Nacional del Agua dará conferencia sobre problemática de este recurso en Perú Agencia del Agua de Brasil evaluará con ANA cooperación para mejor manejo del recurso hídrico Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa en V Foro Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía Autoridad Nacional del Agua designa a administradores locales del recurso hídrico

----------

